# What Strap Size Is A O&w M1??



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I give up can't find out any where!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im guessing, but I bet its 20mm


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Im guessing, but I bet its 20mm


Yep - it is 20mm.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Cheers gents


----------

